# The Tri from Water World, Where is she?



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

I was painfully thinking and then I wondered on the Tri that was the focal point in the movie "Water World". Does any one know of her were abouts?
Or her history after the movie had been made?


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Boasun said:


> I was painfully thinking and then I wondered on the Tri that was the focal point in the movie "Water World". Does any one know of her were abouts?
> Or her history after the movie had been made?


From Wikipedia



> Inspired by racing trimarans built by Jeanneau Advanced Technologies' multi-hull division Lagoon; a custom 60 foot (18 m) yacht was designed by Marc Van Peteghem & Vincent Lauriot-Prevost VPLP, and built in France by Lagoon. Two versions were built, 1) a relatively standard racing trimaran for distance shots, and 2) an effects-laden transforming trimaran for closeup shots, and the aforementioned transformation. The first trimaran was launched on 2 April 1994, and first surpassed 30 knots (56 km/h; 35 mph) in September of that year.[5] The transforming version was first seen in the film as a sort of raft with a three-bladed egg-beater windmill. When needed levers could be triggered that would flatten the windmill blades while raising a hidden mast to full racing height. This was followed by revealing a boom previously hidden in the hull, and automated unfurling of the two sails. Once the transformation was complete this version could actually sail, although not as well as the dedicated racer.[5] *The first boat is stored in a lake at Universal Studios Florida, and the second is in private hands in San Diego, California.*[5]


----------



## catandahalf (Dec 6, 2011)

*waterworld trimaran*

One of the waterworld trimarans lives in the marina just across the road from the san diego airport. think it's harbor island.


----------

